

Run python inside GCC to generate custom warnings - bstpierre
https://fedorahosted.org/gcc-python-plugin/

======
bstpierre
Some bugs that it has already found: [http://gcc-python-
plugin.readthedocs.org/en/latest/success.h...](http://gcc-python-
plugin.readthedocs.org/en/latest/success.html)

